# Things that own.



## Chris (Jun 9, 2007)

Norris:







The 'Hoff:






The cinnamon raisin swirly bagel I just ate:


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 9, 2007)

The Transformers






big version: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/hosted/702466accde62fad.gif


----------



## Kevan (Jun 9, 2007)

Amber Michaels


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 9, 2007)

7-String guitars


----------



## Kevan (Jun 9, 2007)

Ibanez RG-7CST:


----------



## djpharoah (Jun 9, 2007)

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/6/6a/Bagger-garzweiler.jpg


----------



## Soma (Jun 9, 2007)

Teh man also known as Bulb.






And if he reads this, that's right! I called you a thing, you mah hoe now and i am gonna claim mah prize!


----------



## DelfinoPie (Jun 9, 2007)

Honda VT Shadow





J&B





Monica Keena


----------



## Metal Ken (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## B Lopez (Jun 9, 2007)

DelfinoPie said:


> Honda VT Shadow



Dude, yeah!


----------



## the.godfather (Jun 9, 2007)

Christina Ricci  

http://images.askmen.com/galleries/actress/christina-ricci/pictures/christina-ricci-picture-1.jpg

(Semi-NWS)


----------



## Bartok (Jun 9, 2007)

These owls:


----------



## Stitch (Jun 9, 2007)

This.


----------



## Sebastian (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## stuz719 (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## oompa (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## B Lopez (Jun 9, 2007)

Pizza!!! 





Brownies!! 





Snickerdoodles!!!


----------



## Bartok (Jun 9, 2007)

B Lopez said:


> Pizza!!!
> _snip_
> 
> Brownies!!
> ...



Ditto those!
Hmmm... has Sir been smoking pot by any chance?


----------



## Vegetta (Jun 9, 2007)

Weber Grills
Charcol FTW


----------



## Scott (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## Stitch (Jun 9, 2007)

Mirror image pictures, no idea about the second one, and levitating balls of fluff?


----------



## Regor (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## Scott (Jun 9, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> Mirror image pictures, no idea about the second one, and levitating balls of fluff?



Left handed guitars

Cape Breton Island

And Miss Whiskers


----------



## Variant (Jun 9, 2007)

The Shat!:






Caparo T1 1000+ horsepower-per-ton roadcar:






The Dev:  






Easy listening:


----------



## Ken (Jun 10, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> Mirror image pictures, no idea about the second one, and levitating balls of fluff?



 I thought so too until I looked at the pricetags.


----------



## garcia3441 (Jun 10, 2007)

Pizza, home-brewed beer (& cider), BBQ grills, motorcycles, and 7-string guitars (esp. my Vigier)


----------



## Blexican (Jun 10, 2007)




----------



## Variant (Jun 10, 2007)




----------



## Blexican (Jun 10, 2007)

Ouh, Pwned.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 10, 2007)




----------



## g3rmanium (Jun 10, 2007)

grep.
awk.
sed.


----------



## Vince (Jun 10, 2007)




----------



## lordofthesewers (Jun 10, 2007)




----------



## Variant (Jun 10, 2007)

C'mon guys, let's not turn this into a which amp has the best tone thread.  We all know there is no end to that one...


----------



## Hellbound (Jun 10, 2007)

Without a doubt.....


----------



## Hellbound (Jun 10, 2007)

also Bruce Dern.....anyone who doesn't know him should watch some old movies such as "Silent Running" one of the best movies of all time.


----------



## Variant (Jun 10, 2007)

More Christina Ricci:


----------



## Michael (Jun 10, 2007)

Variant said:


> More Christina Ricci:


----------



## Michael (Jun 10, 2007)

The new Sonata Arctica.


----------



## the.godfather (Jun 10, 2007)

Variant said:


> More Christina Ricci:



Yesm.


----------



## garcia3441 (Jun 10, 2007)

Untitled Document

A Cheeburger Famous Pounder, fries, and a banana milkshake.


----------



## Hellbound (Jun 10, 2007)

garcia3441 said:


> Untitled Document
> 
> A Cheeburger Famous Pounder, fries, and a banana milkshake.


----------



## DelfinoPie (Jun 10, 2007)

Fighter Aircraft (In particular F-16 Fighting Falcons )






The works of H.R Giger





Jennifer Ellison


----------



## stuz719 (Jun 10, 2007)




----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 10, 2007)

Amon Amarth


----------



## Michael (Jun 10, 2007)

^ 

Also, the new Behemoth album.


----------



## Ancestor (Jun 10, 2007)




----------



## Michael (Jun 10, 2007)

It ain't half bad.


----------



## settite (Jun 10, 2007)

VEGAS!


----------



## DelfinoPie (Jun 10, 2007)

Skid Row - Slave to the Grind





Hunter S. Thompson





Krispy Kremes


----------



## B Lopez (Jun 10, 2007)

DelfinoPie said:


> Skid Row - Slave to the Grind


----------



## Regor (Jun 10, 2007)




----------



## Naren (Jun 10, 2007)

Variant said:


> More Christina Ricci:



Niiiice.


----------



## Stitch (Jun 10, 2007)

I loved this stuff.


----------



## Nick1 (Jun 10, 2007)

My dick.

3 Inches of PAIN


----------



## Stitch (Jun 10, 2007)

Nick1 said:


> My dick.
> 
> 3 inches of PAIN.





Eh, nice.


----------



## stuz719 (Jun 10, 2007)




----------



## yevetz (Jun 10, 2007)

Regor said:


>



Shit man I want that


----------



## Rick (Jun 10, 2007)

Ibanez 7 strings.


----------



## Stitch (Jun 10, 2007)

Ibanez S7420's.


----------



## Variant (Jun 10, 2007)




----------



## B Lopez (Jun 10, 2007)




----------



## Rick (Jun 11, 2007)

Squirrels.


----------



## Naren (Jun 11, 2007)

Monkeys.


----------



## swedenuck (Jun 11, 2007)

Fried chicken


----------



## Naren (Jun 11, 2007)

Corn dogs with spicy mustard.


----------



## Blexican (Jun 11, 2007)

Sausage, Home Fries, and some Waffles covered in maple syrup with butter.


----------



## Naren (Jun 11, 2007)

Chocolate chip pancakes, "Apple pancakes," banana-strawberry-peach-kiwi smoothies (with vanilla ice cream), Reeses peanut butter cups, etc. etc. etc.


----------



## bulb (Jun 11, 2007)

arrested development


----------



## g3rmanium (Jun 11, 2007)

Satan.


----------



## zimbloth (Jun 11, 2007)




----------



## huber (Jun 11, 2007)




----------



## Emiliano (Jun 11, 2007)

The Dark Tower and Roland Owns


----------



## Drew (Jun 11, 2007)




----------



## Variant (Jun 11, 2007)

huber said:


>



SCHULDINER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 11, 2007)

Drew said:


>



BTW...who is this beauty?


----------



## Drew (Jun 11, 2007)

keira knightley


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 11, 2007)

Drew said:


> keira knightley



Really? She is mmmmmmmmmm delish, I didn't recognise her in that pic.

Also, here's my actual contribution to the thread.

Ziltiod The Omniscient.


----------



## Stitch (Jun 11, 2007)

TROGDOR THE BURNINATOR


----------



## DelfinoPie (Jun 11, 2007)

The hot girl at work who (I think) is a secretary of some description. I convinced her to steal a desk-fan while no one was looking because she said she was too warm in her office because she likes to keep the door closed so she can have rude-conversations with her colleague lol.


----------



## Rick (Jun 11, 2007)

DelfinoPie said:


> The hot girl at work who (I think) is a secretary of some description. I convinced her to steal a desk-fan while no one was looking because she said she was too warm in her office because she likes to keep the door closed so she can have rude-conversations with her colleague lol.



"This post is worthless without pics."


----------



## Drew (Jun 11, 2007)

DelfinoPie said:


> The hot girl at work who (I think) is a secretary of some description. I convinced her to steal a desk-fan while no one was looking because she said she was too warm in her office because she likes to keep the door closed so she can have rude-conversations with her colleague lol.



This owns if her colleage is you, or another similarly hot chick. If she's having rude conversations with another man OTHER than you, the ownage decreases by a factor of four.


----------



## Stitch (Jun 11, 2007)

Drew said:


> This owns if her colleage is you, or another similarly hot chick. If she's having rude conversations with another man OTHER than you, the ownage decreases by a factor of four.


----------



## Rick (Jun 11, 2007)

Getting a new job in 2 weeks. 

That owns.


----------



## Stitch (Jun 11, 2007)

I start a new job at a better guitar shop in...10 hours. That owns.


----------



## DelfinoPie (Jun 12, 2007)

Drew said:


> This owns if her colleage is you, or another similarly hot chick. If she's having rude conversations with another man OTHER than you, the ownage decreases by a factor of four.



[action=DelfinoPie]dons a pirate accent for some reason.[/action]

Arrrr her shipmate be just as female and every bit as tasty.


----------



## Rick (Jun 12, 2007)

DelfinoPie said:


> [action=DelfinoPie]dons a pirate accent for some reason.[/action]
> 
> Arrrr her shipmate be just as female and every bit as tasty.



Hey Martin, National(US) Talk Like A Pirate Day is in September.


----------



## Nick1 (Jun 12, 2007)

Quitting a job you hate owns. 


And watching How High Owns!


----------



## Drew (Jun 12, 2007)

DelfinoPie said:


> [action=DelfinoPie]dons a pirate accent for some reason.[/action]
> 
> Arrrr her shipmate be just as female and every bit as tasty.



That's my boy.


----------



## Rick (Jun 12, 2007)

Nick1 said:


> Quitting a job you hate owns.
> 
> 
> And watching How High Owns!



Agree on both counts.


----------



## GH0STrider (Jun 15, 2007)

Nick1 said:


> Quitting a job you hate owns.
> 
> 
> And watching How High Owns!



how high ftw! 

"Either yo holdin' or you need to move the fuck on".


----------



## Michael (Jun 15, 2007)

2 weeks until school holidays.


----------



## Haunted Cereal (Jul 19, 2007)




----------



## OzzyC (Jul 19, 2007)

Haunted Cereal said:


>



Um, what's up with her neck.


----------



## Haunted Cereal (Jul 19, 2007)

woah, i just noticed that...umm...alien?


----------



## B Lopez (Jul 19, 2007)

Halfway through removing the adams apple probably


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 19, 2007)

that pic is kinda creepy, can we get another one?


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 19, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> that pic is kinda creepy, can we get another one of somebody else?


Fixed.



OzzyC said:


> Um, what's up with her neck.



And I just noticed her eyes are different colors. 

 I've gotta stop looking at that picture. It just keeps getting worse


----------



## Haunted Cereal (Jul 19, 2007)

B Lopez said:


> Halfway through removing the adams apple probably


----------



## Metal Ken (Jul 19, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> Fixed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ya'll realize thats probably his g/f or soemthing right?


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 19, 2007)

whoa the eyes are different colours, that's pretty cool, like Asuna from Negima!


----------



## neon_black88 (Jul 19, 2007)

To crush your enemies, to see them driven before you, and to hear the lamentations of their women.






I hate to advocate drugs, alcohol, violence or insanity to anyone, but they've always worked for me.






Wow Im Great At Guitar






Hows this for a reference?






Dead or alive you'r comming with me.


----------



## Haunted Cereal (Jul 19, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> ya'll realize thats probably his g/f or soemthing right?



 

is it just me or does that look more like air humping than nodding?


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 19, 2007)

Haunted Cereal said:


> is it just me or does that look more like air humping than nodding?



Sorry, I just can't help noticing (and, by extension, saying) some things. 



And yes, it does look like robocop is air humping.


----------



## neon_black88 (Jul 19, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> Sorry, I just can't help noticing (and, by extension, saying) some things.
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, it does look like robocop is air humping.


----------



## Blexican (Jul 19, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> ya'll realize thats probably his g/f or soemthing right?







Good Job!


----------



## Metal Ken (Jul 19, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> Sorry, I just can't help noticing (and, by extension, saying) some things.



You probably didnt even notice the two color eye thing. That makes me envious.


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 19, 2007)

Me said:


> And I just noticed her eyes are different colors.





Metal Ken said:


> You probably didnt even notice the two color eye thing. That makes me envious.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jul 19, 2007)

DO NOT QUESTION ME.

I NOTICE THINGS AFTER THE FACT TOO!


----------



## Leon (Jul 19, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


>



^ > *


----------



## Metal Ken (Jul 19, 2007)

Leon said:


> ^ > *



I still think that pretty much owns the hardest out of all posts so far ;p


----------



## Haunted Cereal (Jul 20, 2007)

OMG WES BORLAND!!!!sH1f7!!!iii!!!!!


----------



## Naren (Jul 20, 2007)

Haunted Cereal said:


> OMG WES BORLAND!!!!sH1f7!!!iii!!!!!



How can your cereal be haunted? Is there a ghost living in your cereal? But then you eat it and _you_ become haunted? or does eating the ghost send it straight to hell and make your cereal no longer haunted?

Confusing...


----------



## Zepp88 (Jul 20, 2007)

Naren said:


> How can your cereal be haunted? Is there a ghost living in your cereal? But then you eat it and _you_ become haunted? or does eating the ghost send it straight to hell and make your cereal no longer haunted?
> 
> Confusing...



 IT'S AN ENIGMA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jul 20, 2007)

Vagina.


----------



## Haunted Cereal (Jul 20, 2007)

haunted cereal is a creepy part of a spooky breakfast


----------



## Leon (Jul 26, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> I still think that pretty much owns the hardest out of all posts so far ;p



how cool would it be if it also had Rollins in a devil mask? i think that image would destroy the internet


----------



## telecaster90 (Jul 26, 2007)




----------



## JBroll (Jul 26, 2007)

Bears.

Jeff


----------



## Variant (Jul 27, 2007)

My brand new *Ibanez RG2228* owns!


----------



## Blexican (Jul 27, 2007)

Senor Smyth's Ignitor:






Fat drummers (Gene Hoglan, Nick Barker, and Tony Laureano) :









Patric Ullaeus:
Revolver Film Company AB | © 1993-2007

Probably gonna be flamed for this one:





And last, but not least:




into this:


----------



## Variant (Jul 27, 2007)

How can you post fat drummers without mentioning Gene Hoglan?!  






No comment on the Dragonball Z thing...


----------



## Blexican (Jul 27, 2007)

Variant said:


> How can you post fat drummers without mentioning Gene Hoglan?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holy shit, you're right! I'll edit that right up!


----------



## XEN (Jul 27, 2007)

Variant said:


> My brand new *Ibanez RG2228* owns!


Why yes it does! Congrats!


----------



## Blexican (Jul 27, 2007)

That thing owns so much it hurts.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 27, 2007)

utorrent webui is the shit: http://dej915.serveftp.com:555/gui/ type guest as the username with no password, shows what is in my utorrent lol


----------

